# Changing backup data to different Apple ID



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

If I wish to change my backup data to a different email address AppleId if email address I am currently using is no longer valid anymore. Can I change from hotmail apple I'd to gmail apple id without losing the backup data? If so, how can that be done?

Thanks

Zhong


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Best way to find out if you can change this information is to contact Apple's support. They can help with the Apple ID.


----------

